# Alarm Install QUestion



## TheReason (May 27, 2003)

Ill try to make this as short as possible.

I have a 96' Sentra and about 2 years ago my alarm just went dead one night, and has not worked since. I didnt car until about a month ago my car was broken into in front of my house. So now I care. I sent my Brain and remotes back to Black Widow for a replacement. (BW2800 is the model. Best Buy installed it) I got it today and reconnected everything but the thing still doesnt work. So I decided to trace both the power and ground wires. This is what I found, and think is the problem, the Red (+12 Volt Main Power Input) was connected directly to a backup 12 volt battery, the Black wire was grounded properly, and the Yellow (Switched 12 Volt Acc.)wire was connected to another wire from my car (not sure what is is). But for anyone whose installed an alarm before should the RED wire have been connected to say the battery, and the yellow to my backup battery? Oh yea the alarm has had no power what so ever since it went dead 2 years ago. And I cannot find my BW insall manual neither is it on their webpage.

ANY and ALL help is appreciated....


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

run a wire from the battery and see if it works, if it does, then you can eliminate fault of the brain. You dont technically need the backup battery, but i would use it if you are in a high crime area with experienced theives


----------



## 96300zx5spd (Jul 11, 2004)

if its not the brain...just run a fused batt wire to a constant somewhere up in the dash. Also, make sure you have a hood switch. I know the 300z factory alarm has one pre installled. If you can, try to get ahold of the pin switch from a z...or even a mercury switch. But, dont be a retard about placement. My buddy chris has an awesome alarm, one of the clifford G4's. State of the art...as long as you are smart about it. He ran a mercury switch and didnt run slack out of wire so it was sticking around his hinged, thief cut it and disconnected his battery... Can we say, bye bye kenwood in dash dvd, dolby digital surround processor, 2 amps and 3 jl w3 subs?


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

96300zx5spd said:


> Can we say, bye bye kenwood in dash dvd, dolby digital surround processor, 2 amps and 3 jl w3 subs?


ouch


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Yellowsentragirl said:


> ouch


yeah i second that.
Im pretty happy with my Viper 791 reponder, nice alarm and nice toy to play with :thumbup:


----------



## johng1027 (Nov 24, 2004)

*your answer*

The 12 v back up battery is probobly dead. you should redirect the red wire to a constant battery source at the ignition harness. And be sure to check the main fuse on that red wire. Also, the yellow wire is your ignition input wire,and should not share a connection with any other wire accept a true ignition source also located at the ignition switch harness. if you need wire color codes get back to me and ill try to help more.
johng1027


----------

